

Apocalyptic Ice Tsunami Rips Through House In Minnesota - frankphilips
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqptbtwXUCs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

======
jumbled
Here's some raw footage of this "Ice Tsunami" without the annoying ABC News
anchors, but instead with an annoying cameraperson.

[http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b3a_1389351942](http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b3a_1389351942)

